# First post



## QuyDaddi (Jun 14, 2020)

I've always owned a charcoal grill and I've done some smoking on it. My wife bought me a gas grill as an early father's day gift and I recently purchased a Masterbuilt 230s since it was on sale for $149. I used it this past Saturday and it is a game changer. The ribs and chicken were not perfect but it was good and I somehow stumbled across this forum. Saw a few posting and responses and decided to sign up. Looking forward to getting some awesome tips and recipes for rubs/sauces! Luckily I live in Florida and will be able to enjoy this smoker year round!


----------



## mike243 (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome, its a addiction and once you get a toe wet you wont want to stop lol. I live in Tn and smoke year round, outside temps or weather mean nothing, just a little longer or more fuel . You can make some great food on those Masterbuilt units, I love mine, you should get a tube from Walmart and a bag of pellets, you can get 2-5 hours of burn time with it instead of having to reload the chip holder every 30-45 minutes. best $20 I spent for smoke, also you can use it for cold smoking if it ever gets cold enuf where your at lol


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 15, 2020)

You found the right place.  Before I found SMF, I had links to 9 other websites for answers about smoking times, smoking temps, etc.  I still have those links but haven't visited any of them in a good long while.

As for set and forget smoking with your Masterbuilt, you should look at A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker...or AMNPS as we call it on this forum.  Here is the link:






						5 X 8 Smoker Maze| A-MAZE-N
					

The 5 x8 A-MAZE-N-SMOKER BOX is a light weight, durable and portable smoke generator, that produces a great quality smoke for cold and hot smoking.




					amazenproducts.com
				




It is also available on Amazon.  AMAZEN pellets are also my choice as they are 100% hickory or 100% Apple - no fillers.  Big difference in smoke flavors if no fillers used.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome from Ga.  This is by far the best place to be.  We smoke year round here too.  Whichever pellets you choose, make sure they are 100% wood, no filler.  I found out the hard way.  LOL.
You can ask anything here, everyone here is top notch.  Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## QuyDaddi (Jun 15, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Welcome, its a addiction and once you get a toe wet you wont want to stop lol. I live in Tn and smoke year round, outside temps or weather mean nothing, just a little longer or more fuel . You can make some great food on those Masterbuilt units, I love mine, you should get a tube from Walmart and a bag of pellets, you can get 2-5 hours of burn time with it instead of having to reload the chip holder every 30-45 minutes. best $20 I spent for smoke, also you can use it for cold smoking if it ever gets cold enuf where your at lol



Thanks for the tip. I do have two questions. Is it okay to smoke in the rain? I guess I would be a little more concerned with the rusting but I'm sure the heat would dry up the water pretty quickly... Also I thought the manual said no pellets? I'm willing to give it a shot but figured the pellets would burn quicker than chips.


----------



## QuyDaddi (Jun 15, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> You found the right place.  Before I found SMF, I had links to 9 other websites for answers about smoking times, smoking temps, etc.  I still have those links but haven't visited any of them in a good long while.
> 
> As for set and forget smoking with your Masterbuilt, you should look at A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker...or AMNPS as we call it on this forum.  Here is the link:
> 
> ...



I've heard many many great things about pellet smokers. I was a little hesitant to shell out that much money since I'm still new to the smoking game and this smoker was on sale for $149. I may move up to the pellet in the next year or two depending on how much smoking I do. Unless, I am able to use pellets in my current smoker.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 15, 2020)

The pellets are only for a mod like the mailbox mod or an AMAZN tube or tray.  You can only put wood chips into the chip burner of your MES.  

Mike


----------



## QuyDaddi (Jun 15, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> The pellets are only for a mod like the mailbox mod or an AMAZN tube or tray.  You can only put wood chips into the chip burner of your MES.
> 
> Mike



Okay that's good to know. I would have just dropped the pellets into the cast iron grill instead lol


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 15, 2020)

QuyDaddi said:


> I've heard many many great things about pellet smokers. I was a little hesitant to shell out that much money since I'm still new to the smoking game and this smoker was on sale for $149. I may move up to the pellet in the next year or two depending on how much smoking I do. Unless, I am able to use pellets in my current smoker.



The AMNPS is a small tray to create the smoke using pellets.  I am (don't hate me pellet smoker peeps) not a fan pf pellet smokers.  It is a personal preference and means nothing to anyone but me and other "smart people" lol.

The AMNPS with pellets for about 8-10 hours of smoke looks like this





Just put this in your MES smoker and you can truly set it and forget it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 15, 2020)

QuyDaddi said:


> Is it okay to smoke in the rain?




Yes, as long as your electric smoker is sheltered under a roof with plenty of air circulation and is far enough away from combustibles and where it won't be exposed to any rain.
Remember, electricity and water do not mix.  
Always practice safety first.


----------



## Ngof15 (Jun 15, 2020)

Good deal on that masterbuilt, food looks good. I've been looking at getting me one but I've been having alot of fun using my offset. At that price I might just pick it up.


----------



## QuyDaddi (Jun 16, 2020)

uncle eddie said:


> The AMNPS is a small tray to create the smoke using pellets.  I am (don't hate me pellet smoker peeps) not a fan pf pellet smokers.  It is a personal preference and means nothing to anyone but me and other "smart people" lol.
> 
> The AMNPS with pellets for about 8-10 hours of smoke looks like this
> View attachment 449675
> ...



Interesting. This doesn't actually sit where the cast iron pan would. I would light a corner, let it burn for 10 minutes then blow it out and then set it next to the grate. At least that's what I see from some of the reviews. I'll probably go this route after I burn through all the chunks and chips I bought. Thanks for the tip and recommendation!


----------

